

Gabe Newell: On Productivity, Economics, Political Inst & the Future of Corps - peacewise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td_PGkfIdIQ

======
peacewise
"Management is a skill not a career path"

So much to say about this.

------
herdrick
This is a great talk.

